# Numéro de série different



## TAGABRIEL (12 Décembre 2019)

Bonjours a tous j'aurais une question

Hier j'ai acheter a un particulier des Airpods 2 avec Etui de recharge sans fils neuf 

j'ai voulue vérifier le numéro de série et il est différent sur l'etuit et la boite et quand je le rentre dans le system de vérification apple j'ai se message 

Nous sommes désolés, mais il s’agit du numéro de série d’un produit qui a été remplacé. Veuillez vérifier vos informations et réessayer. Si vos informations sont correctes, vous devrez peut-être nous contacter. 

Donc j'ai appeler apple et selon eux il n'y a aucun problème mais quand je les est appeler hier je n'avais pas vue la différence des numéros de série 

auriez vous des idées 


Merci a tous


----------



## Anthony (12 Décembre 2019)

Un classique, qui signifie soit que le boitier a bien été remplacé, soit qu’une demande de remplacement avait été effectuée et n'a pas été menée jusqu'au bout (cas typique de l'arnaque : je demande le remplacement, Apple m'envoie la pièce de rechange, je garde l'original et je le revends). Rappelez Apple pour clarifier la situation.


----------



## TAGABRIEL (12 Décembre 2019)

Ces bien que je pensais mais je pense que la personne a essayer avec un produit neuf cars les airpods etait neuf pas ouvert ... Quand j,ai appeler apple il mon indiquer que les airpods avais ete changer 2 fois ... 

Mais ces tu normal que le numero de serie sur la boite et sur letuit de recharge ne sont pas identique


----------

